# Amazon/Atlas Air Flight 3591 Crash



## FastTrax (Apr 30, 2021)

www.airtransport.cc

www.ntsb.gov/investigations/Pages/DCA19MA086.aspx

www.tailstrike.com/230219.pdf

www.aboutamazon.com/news/transportation/how-to-pack-a-prime-plane

www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-21/amazon-s-used-planes-make-its-climate-pledge-harder-to-keep

www.buchalter.com/publication/amazon-taking-skies/

www.12newsnow.com/article/news/local/operator-confirms-3-deaths-in-chambers-county-plane-crash-2-bodies-recovered-sheriff-says/285-4bdb0c6f-4d2b-40ca-8910-2113abfe1aec

www.fliightaware.com/live/flight/N1217A

www.aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=20190223-0

www.heavy.com/news/2019/02/atlas-air-cargo-plane-crash-trinity-bay/

www.amazon.jobs/en/teams/airplanes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Air

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_Air

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Transport_International

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_Air_Flight_3591

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Country_Airlines

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Bezos


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 30, 2021)

Omg.  they were so close to their destination.   And the impact into 5' of water.......

They're saying the plane was 26yrs old...is that old for a plane?

RIP


----------



## FastTrax (May 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Omg.  they were so close to their destination.   And the impact into 5' of water.......
> 
> They're saying the plane was 26yrs old...is that old for a plane?
> 
> RIP



There are loads of videos and audio files of planes crashing on final approach and within sight of airports. Obviously the first officers incompetence and false statements on his applications slid under the FAA regulatory agency radar like the 9/11 maniacs pulled on Embrey-Riddle. I hope oldman answers the question about civil aviation platforms service life.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2021)

Terrible and tragic, yes,   but that happened over two years ago,   not recently. 

A helicopter flies overhead as emergency personnel work the scene of a plane crash site in Trinity Bay in Anahuac, Texas on *Saturday, Feb. 23, 2019*. The Federal Aviation Administration said a Boeing 767 cargo plane went down approximately 30 miles southeast of Houston's George Bush Intercontinental Airport.


----------



## dobielvr (May 1, 2021)

Thank you for clearing that up for me.

You could tell I thought it happened just recently.....


----------



## oldman (May 1, 2021)

I kind of remember this accident. I think this was due to pilot error and that the pilot flying the plane, which I think was the F/O had inadvertently activated the “Go Around” switch while the plane was already in descent mode for landing with the flaps and slats being deployed.

The Boeing 757/767 were my favorite planes to fly.


----------



## FastTrax (May 1, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Terrible and tragic, yes,   but that happened over two years ago,   not recently.
> 
> A helicopter flies overhead as emergency personnel work the scene of a plane crash site in Trinity Bay in Anahuac, Texas on *Saturday, Feb. 23, 2019*. The Federal Aviation Administration said a Boeing 767 cargo plane went down approximately 30 miles southeast of Houston's George Bush Intercontinental Airport.





oldman said:


> Does the CAP still clean up after an air crash?



Actually oldman and I discussed this very crash along with other Boeing 767 and 777 crashes a couple of months ago. I wish there was some way I could link prior threads to these news ones to avoid duplication or as incident updates to maintain some semblance of continuity.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

oldman said:


> I kind of remember this accident. I think this was due to pilot error and that the pilot flying the plane, which I think was the F/O had inadvertently activated the “Go Around” switch while the plane was already in descent mode for landing with the flaps and slats being deployed.
> 
> The Boeing 757/767 were my favorite planes to fly.



I think it would have been cool to fly the 747 and the Concorde.


----------



## oldman (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I think it would have been cool to fly the 747 and the Concorde.


I flew the B-747 to Honolulu for two years. On one of my flights, we left Chicago at about 9:30 a.m. When we arrived in Honolulu at about 2:30 p.m., we knew that we were staying overnight and would be returning the next day around 4:00 p.m. The plane that I flew to Honolulu was to fly onto Tokyo and return. That flight would have been mine to return to Chicago.

While in flight to Tokyo, the Captain received a report from ACARS that the F/O’s gyro was not functioning properly. When the plane arrived in Tokyo, United’s maintenance team attempted to switch out the defective gyro with a new one. However, we were flying the 747-8 that day and they only had a gyro for a -4. 

According to FAA regulations, the plane must be grounded until made airworthy, which means in part that all avionics must be in working order. Lucky for me and the rest of the flight crew. we got to stay in Hawaii for another full day. The passengers that were to fly with us were rebooked on other airlines. This is a very expensive maneuver for the airline.

Unfortunately, the Boeing 747 has since been replaced with the B-777 or as most call it, the Triple 7. By the way, I felt terrible when the Concorde ceased flying.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

oldman said:


> I flew the B-747 to Honolulu for two years. On one of my flights, we left Chicago at about 9:30 a.m. When we arrived in Honolulu at about 2:30 p.m., we knew that we were staying overnight and would be returning the next day around 4:00 p.m. The plane that I flew to Honolulu was to fly onto Tokyo and return. That flight would have been mine to return to Chicago.
> 
> While in flight to Tokyo, the Captain received a report from ACARS that the F/O’s gyro was not functioning properly. When the plane arrived in Tokyo, United’s maintenance team attempted to switch out the defective gyro with a new one. However, we were flying the 747-8 that day and they only had a gyro for a -4.
> 
> ...



Scary. Speaking of ACARS I tried decoding ACARS-D with a Linux software program on a HP laptop monitoring just 131.55 MHz however being a halfwit I never thought to download the decoding app to break down the message. Also just like not knowing airplanes actually had radios I never even realized ACARS was assigned like 6 frequencies that you have to scan from Arinc then now that Rockwell-Collins/SITA took over there are now 16 frequencies+ to monitor.


----------



## 911 (May 3, 2021)

Oh yes, the Concorde. She was one beautiful airplane. I wished that I could have afforded to take a trip to London or Paris flying in it.


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2021)

Today, I heard on the news that an F/A on an American Air flight was attacked by a passenger. I guess the melee was over about picking up garbage from the floor. I only heard part of the story. One of the other F/A’s had asked the Captain to land the plane, but he was unable to, but again, I am not sure why. The person that struck the F/A will probably face Federal charges. 

We also had an incident on a flight from New York to LA. This person got into an all out argument with the person seated behind her because he kept banging on her seat while he listened to his music. The F/A’s were able to quiet them down for about 5 minutes, but they started again. They had to be separated. The young man didn’t want to move, but the F/A told him that it’s either that or face Federal charges on arrival. He moved.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2021)

Attacks on crew members has sky rocketed this past year.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Wow, what a terrible disaster.
May they all R.I.P.


----------



## oldman (May 4, 2021)

Most of these incidents have started because of people’s refusal to wear a mask while in flight. It’s when the F/A intervenes to quiet down the passengers from arguing that the sparks begin to fly. People need to read the rules and then comply. How difficult is that?


----------



## FastTrax (May 4, 2021)

oldman said:


> Most of these incidents have started because of people’s refusal to wear a mask while in flight. It’s when the F/A intervenes to quiet down the passengers from arguing that the sparks begin to fly. People need to read the rules and then comply. How difficult is that?


 Hey Sully there is always a solution to inflight problems.






It's called the Good Shepherd Law. Sort of a reverse Good Samaritan Law.


----------



## oldman (May 12, 2021)

Holy, Moly! Yeah, that will work. The safer way would be to send the F/O back and tell the unruly passenger if they didn’t stop doing whatever or comply and we have to land this plane to have them removed, they will never step on another airplane again. That seems to work pretty good.


----------

